# Just cuz everyone loves pictures!



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

My big babies were filling left out so I decided to get some new pics of everybody. Hope you enjoy!

Cici and her pygmy friend. The pygmy doe belongs to a friend of mine.









Tonka and his big handsome self. He's is actually sold and going to his new home next wednesday.









Voodoo--She doesnt like having her picture taken.









Bethanie discovered that coffee flavored energy drinks are yummy. 









My friends doe nancy and sheep lambchop.









My three big ones









And just a few cute old pics. Not the best quality but i still like them.








































Me and Voodoo at out first show


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those were cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pictures 

Cici is pretty though I noticed a lack of groceries in her and a rough coat, your other animals look quite well fed and healthy - was she ever real sick? Is she currently battling something?


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, cici still has her baby coat. She is not quite 3 months old. She's just starting to shed it out. And she did just get over a bout of scours. She did lose some weight (which is very noticeable on a baby) but is picking back up now. Trust me, she eats. She was just weaned and needed deworming when i got her and then she scoured so thats got her looking a bit rough. Thank you for your concern though.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are all just beautiful.........thanks for sharing with us......... :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I am so proud of my herd, even small as it is. And I love sharing pictures. I'll have newer ones in a couple of days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cici is a pretty baby! She is sure to grow into a beautiful doe, your goaties are all so pretty....very nice looking herd.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

You have pretty goaties!! I like Cici's color! ALOT! :greengrin:


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

As promised, here are a few new pictures. I traded tonka for a FB doe and my friend and her mom bought me a beautiful little wether for graduation. I took these pictures yesterday evening after I got home with my new goats.

Bethanie and Voodoo








Voodoo








Bethanie (right) Voodoo (middle) and Maggie (left) Bethanie is only 16 months old and she is taller than Maggie already.








My new doe Maggie. She is a daughter of E.G.G.S. Nash and a granddaughter of him on the bottom (dams sire is E.G.G.S. Nash). She is coming 5 years old and is exposed to a son of Painted Warrior. See him at http://lazypboers.com/bucks (1st buck on page). This buck is HUGE! Maggie is not real friendly yet. I did take the collar and rope off her before I left. It was on only in case we needed to catch her quickly. We'd just put her in with the other does.
















And the wether. his name was nitro but im going to change that. any suggestions? he's 2 months old and has the prettiest blue eyes. sire was a solid black fb boer, dam was a nubi cross with blue eyes. she was a real spotty doe and this boy took after her color-wise. He also had a folded ear (folded length wise) but im just going to leave it since he's just going to be a pet.
Baby Pic








Now Pictures
















And Cici


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CiCi is looking alot better - great job!

that little wether sure is a looker!!! Love the color pattern!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love your pics! TYFS!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking goats. 

I had a Tonka also. He was built like a Tonka Truck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

just beautiful...........


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your wether!!  :drool:


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks all. I just love them all. I'm going to try to get some more pictures now that everyone is settling in. Pics of Cici will have to wait though. She is looking bad again. I'm getting some safeguard dewormer and had to put her on b-complex and red cell for anemia. Poor girl, I feel bad I didn't see this before. She has lost a lot of weight and is really pale. She also scoured again. I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with tapeworms. She had some tape segments on her rear end before I dewormed last week with ivermectin. She seemed to be doing well then all the sudden she started going downhill. Anybody have any other suggestions? She's is eating a bit but not like usual. She is very pale and lethargic though. Just kind of lays around most of the time. But she still has a powerful set of lungs....she will get up and scream as soon as she hears me.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice pictures, nice looking goats. The wether is quite striking with all those colors!

For the tapeworms, I use Valbazen (sp?), I was told that Ivermectin doesn't get the tapes. I think the dose is 1ml/10 lbs if I remember correctly.

When she scours, does she run a fever? Do you have her on any cocci prevention?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute! Love the head thrown back photos!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1_goat_2_many said:


> Actually, cici still has her baby coat. She is not quite 3 months old. She's just starting to shed it out. And she did just get over a bout of scours. She did lose some weight (which is very noticeable on a baby) but is picking back up now. Trust me, she eats. She was just weaned and needed deworming when i got her and then she scoured so thats got her looking a bit rough. Thank you for your concern though.


Like I said the others looked so well fed I had to just assume she was feeling a bit off previous to the pictures.

Later pictures she looks to be filling out better 

thanks for sharing :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures! They are all real cute!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Your picures are wonderful! Your goats are beautiful.  
Also I wish I had the grass in your yard. Our dirt is clay and we
can't grow grass.

Suellen


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

I felt like taking new pictures today.

Maggie








Voodoo
















Bethanie








Bethanie decided to squat just as I took this one but it does show her udder. Should be due in a month or so. Udder has doubled in the past week.








The three amigas








My friends pygmy doe








Guess who rules the feed pan?








Cici








Nitro
















Cici and the pygmy. Cici still looks rough but her belly has gone down and she stopped scouring.








And some random camera-eyeing chickens


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the pics of the goats right with the chickens. Your goats are so cute  And the chickens looked a little scared, but you got some good ones of them too  TFS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your goaties.....  :greengrin: 

and nice chickadee's ...you have there :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes indeed, wonderful pics. Wishing for Cici to get to feeling better and stay that way- :hug: for her. Stretching on the the fence, and head back are awesome pics. Clear and up close pics of the chickens are great-super camera & photographer! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! I like Nitro. He's handsome!  :drool: :thumbup:


----------

